# Graphische Notation fuer Netzwerktopologie gesucht



## Gumble (1. Jun 2007)

Hi *
moechte IT Infrastruktur eines kleinen Unternehmens modellieren und suche eine uebersichtliche, am besten allgemeingueltige Weise dies zu tun. Zum einen die physikalische Betrachtung von Routern, Netze, Subnetze, Netzwerkkarten (...), zum anderen haette ich gerne noch so Dinge wie Portmapping, Portforwarding, NAT (...) integriert. 

Weiss jemand wie man sowas am besten darstellen kann? Genial waere noch ein fertiges Stencilset, also Schablonen fuer Omnigraffle (geniales Visio-Pendant fuer den Mac).

Danke   :###


----------



## Wildcard (1. Jun 2007)

Die wohl größte Palette hat Cisco.
Diese Notation ist auch in Dia enthalten.


----------



## Guest (1. Jun 2007)

Wildcard hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Die wohl größte Palette hat Cisco.


Wo find ich die genau? Hast Du vielleicht ein Link?


			
				Wildcard hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Diese Notation ist auch in Dia enthalten.


Dia? Was ist das?

Danke


----------



## Wildcard (1. Jun 2007)

Hier gibt's die Cisco Notation:
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dia_(Software)


----------

